
Ask HN: What great (business) ideas do you have that you won't pursue? - mavsman
We&#x27;ve all got great ideas with either not enough time or not enough motivation to execute on them. Might as well toss them up here and hope someone else rides with it.
======
mavsman
A car hookup (e.g. OBD2) that tracks your driving stats and then gamifies it.

I know certain insurance companies have car hookups that supposedly can help
you get a discount for safe driving but it would be more interesting to give
feedback to the driver, put it on a scoreboard, and share it. Then you should
be able to see how you can become a better driver (e.g. less abrupt stops,
etc).

There would be a varying number of stats you could have, based on what kind of
sensors your car has on it.

Ultimately you could use this to integrate with insurance companies but that's
secondary to gamifying safe driving and actually improving driver safety and
abilities. Instead of taking the focus off of driver skill, like self-driving
cars, this would improve road safety by emphasizing the importance and skill
of the driver.

------
newyearnewyou
I have a list of them. I review it every change of seasons (quarterly). I
can't afford any of them, and my background is so average I don't think I'll
ever get investment. I'm working on simple things (Amazon FBA, etc.) to net a
decent profit to get one of them going.

